# Bella is hurt.. :(



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Bella is hurt..  Help!*

This is going to be super long, and I apologize in a advance for that.

We were at the dog park yesterday, it is one big huge open field where all dogs play together, which I know can be dangerous. We do it all the time because my mom and my sister each have a big dog, so I go with them. But I am not going to do it anymore cuz Bella got really hurt yesterday. This has happened before, but never like this. My sister's 1.5 year old pit/lab mix ran over her at around 12 yesterday. I saw it briefly, and it happened so fast I am not sure if she stepped on her at all, or just scared the crap out of her. But being that she is still hurt this morning, I think she was stepped on.

Right after it happened, she was yelping like crazy, and I went up to her to pick her up and she was SO tense, so I just waited a few seconds til she calmed down a bit. Even when I picked her up she was pretty vocal and yelping and yipping and stuff. I took her away from the other dogs and as she calmed down a bit I put her down. Her tail was curled under her butt the rest of the time at the park, but I felt around her spine, legs, and got no distress or yelps from her. She explored the park, but her tail was always tucked and she stayed very close to me.

Once we got home, I held her and Izzie in a snuggle sack while we played cards at the table, and she was acting kinda weird, but okay, sleeping in the snuggle sack. Then when I had to get up to do stuff, she kinda just went off to the side with that tail curled between her legs just shaking. So when hubby got home he went in the bedroom with her and laid in bed with her, and she did much better. Her tail was not completely curled under but not up either, she was much happier in there. And all this time we also had 4 visitors (3 of which she knows well and loves a lot- and a Chi and the pit/lab that ran her over was also over).

So last night after I came to bed, We laid out kibble on their blanket, and Bella who NEVER refuses food (is actually on a diet now) was just starting to eat, and her tail was still completely curled under, so I kinda got it out and started to put it up saying "Bella get that tail up." and she yelped really loud. And after that she refused to eat any more kibble no matter where we put it or how I presented it. She was shaking like crazy and just crawling around scared. I got her a jerky treat later to cheer her up a bit. But when I call her to me, she basically crawls towards me, like she does if she is in trouble or I want to put on her collar or harness or clothes or something. And she is pretty much constantly shaking, which I know Chis can do, but she is not like that. I know shaking can be a sign of pain,

And this morning, hubby's alarm had just gone off and he moved his leg slightly, and she was laying on the bed and she yelped loud which woke me up. So I put my hand behind her and kinda started to pull her towards me to bring her to me, and she yelped really loud again. I have felt everywhere and pushed everywhere, her hips, legs, base of tail, all over tail, butt bones, everything. She kinda starts to shake more when I go there, but no yelps or anything.

They have never been hurt like this, and I am freaking out. She is just laying in my arms right now shaking and falling asleep with her head up, she just won't relax. She acts like she doesn't trust anyone or anything around her, which is NOT the type of dog she is. We put her in their big crate with her sister last night for like an hour just so she could kind of shut the world out, and she loved it. When we let them out she stayed in for awhile.

I am not sure if she just bruised something, or if it could be more and I should take her into the vet. They may be able to give her pain medicine. I don't know if they will want to do x rays. She is walking just fine, besides her tail never going all the way up. Help me! I am going to at least call and get vet advice when they open up in a couple hours.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like a mixture of fear & soarness. I'd try taking her for a walk to see if that cheers her up & if she's walking fine. This should encourage eating. As long as she's eating, drinking & going potty ok, I think she'll be ok. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She ate her Stella and Chewy's just fine this morning, and is eating and went pee this AM just fine. Haven't SEEN her poop yet. But soon. Last night I just think she was in pain from when I lifted her tail that she wouldn't eat.  I gave her some doggy aspirin, so hopefully that will help her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that an x-ray would be a good idea. It could be bruising, but it could also be a fracture. My friend's chi had his leg fractured by a German shepherd and I'm not sure that there were any significant signs or symptoms. They just saw him get hurt. 

The vet should be able to give you some doggie drugs if it is just bruising. I hope that it turns out to be nothing! Poor girl. That's why we go to small dog only parks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with Krystal,You don't know what damage was done,i would take her to the vets


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if her tail is fractured? I had an Irish Setter who jumped into a boat which was leaving the dock, and she landed wrong, and broke her tail! Carried it weird for a long time. (We were on an island, and the vet on the mainland, was a horrid man, so my Mom and I decided that we'd just wait, since the dog didn't seem to be in much pain). She healed OK, but had a slight bend in the tail!


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Take her to the vet!!!! Sounds like a broken pelvis!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I gave her 1/2 a baby aspirin and bout 20 min later I took them across the street to a big field and she was running around with her tail up. I was all set to take her in before that even if it was just for pain pills. she seems to be doing okay after the aspirin. So I think I'll see how she's doing tomorrow as the vet is open til 1.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I gave her 1/2 a baby aspirin and bout 20 min later I took them across the street to a big field and she was running around with her tail up. I was all set to take her in before that even if it was just for pain pills. she seems to be doing okay after the aspirin. So I think I'll see how she's doing tomorrow as the vet is open til 1.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Bella 

Personally, if it were Toby I'd take him to the vet to get checked out. I'd worry that the aspirin was masking pain from a potential injury. I'm a worrier, though. Hope she's okay!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I took this quick video at the park this AM.. not sure if aspirin is just masking something.. or just helping her if she's sore. But you can see why Im not sure if I should take her to the vet or just watch her.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKphKv5sQkE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

She looks pretty good. She must have had bruising. I pray all is well with her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would still take her to the vet. I think that they would probably recommend not giving her pain meds if you wanted to take the watch and wait approach, especially because masking the pain could cause further injury. It might be nothing, but better safe than sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no! So scary!! I'm so sorry.  Keep us posted. Kisses and hugs to your Angel, and speedy recovery wishes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, the aspirin will mask the pain. But if something was broken, more than likely aspirin would do very little. Could be bruising, sprain.... The vet will decide if x-ray is necessary, but if she's mobile and bearing weight, most likely he/she will prescribe Metacam for pain and inflammation and tell you to keep her relaxed and still as much as possible. Good luck, hun. xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I havent' read the other responses but OMG I would get her to the vet. Like NOW! She could have internal bleeding. Something inside could have ruptured. Seriously. This is not something to just wait around on. She is obviously in pain. I would get her in for a thorough exam, x-rays and maybe a sonogram of her abdomen.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I havent' read the other responses but OMG I would get her to the vet. Like NOW! She could have internal bleeding. Something inside could have ruptured. Seriously. This is not something to just wait around on. She is obviously in pain. I would get her in for a thorough exam, x-rays and maybe a sonogram of her abdomen.


Did you see the video I posted? I'll take her in.. I just don't want them to do all kinds of stuff when most people I have talked to just think it's bruising. But I of course don't want to miss anything and have her be in pain. Don't think the baby aspirin does as much as metacam would.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> Did you see the video I posted? I'll take her in.. I just don't want them to do all kinds of stuff when most people I have talked to just think it's bruising. But I of course don't want to miss anything and have her be in pain. Don't think the baby aspirin does as much as metacam would.


oh sorry! Just saw the video. Ok, now I think she was probably just scared. She wouldn't be running around like that if she had internal bleeding or broken bones. She's probably just fine. She may have been kind of shocked after it happened and sore. But looks like she's OK now. Whew, what a relief! I was so scared for her when I read your note! Just watch her and take her in if she starts acting lethargic or different. Check her gums and make sure they are nice and pink and not pale.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah she has been scaring me a lot too... it breaks my heart when they yelp like that. I think she prolly just bruised her bum and tail and is sore and still scared and doesn't trust things. I think through aspirin helped a lot. Should I still take her in or just see how she acts tonight? Vet is open til 1 tomorrow.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If you have a vet you trust, maybe call them and just see what they say? They could give you things to watch for if she may have pulled a muscle, etc. I would hate for you to have to call an emergency vet once they're closed for the weekend or something if you do decide that she does need to go in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah, why do things always happen over a weekend! Ugh! Use your own judgement. You know her best. If you have any doubts, then go on and take her in and get her checked out.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They are open Sat through 1 and its their normal non emergency hours.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We're dealing with a pulled muscle over here right now. The only sign Chloe showed was that she wouldn't eat. She acts like she isn't in any pain at all! The vet told us that she wasn't allowed to jump or even use her doggie stairs. So, we took her stairs away and she started trying to jump on the couch! We quickly put them back because that seems better than jumping! From our experience, I would want to get her some medicine stronger than aspirin. Because I wouldn't want her to be hurting and showing no signs. To me it was better to make sure she was comfortable. But I don't think Bella has anything more than bruising or soreness or maybe some kind of pulled muscle. I don't think it's anything dangerous if you decide not to go. I would at least call them though.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I had called them this morning, but just talked to an unhelpful vet tech. So I called back and left a message with the same tech for the vet. Another tech called me back and said the vet read over my file and wanted to see her. That's not what I wanted, I wanted to explain the situation and also how she acted after the aspirin. I explained it to this tech and she said that if she was acting like that after the aspirin, that she is probably just sore from what happened so to just give her some time and if she is still hurting tomorrow, I guess they are open Saturday til 6, and also usually open Sunday's, but just not this Sunday. But if I need to go tomorrow, to come earlier in the day cuz it's usually much busier.

She has been acting MUCH better though, hasn't yelped since the aspirin, and is a lil more active and she is not shaking anymore. Not NORMAL, but much better. You can tell her back end still bothers her a bit even with the aspirin. I took her temp and it's good.. 101.7. Since she did NOT like it when I lifted her tail since that hurts, I just laid her on her back and took it and it worked out good. So, we'll see how she is tomorrow! I think she will be fine though, that aspirin helped so much. I think she is just sore and bruised at the base of her tail area.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry for poor Bella! I will be thinking of her and watching for updates.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Aspirin is a very mild pain reliever. If she had any serious injuries you most likely wouldn't see much change. Also, most vets would want to examine the dog instead of giving advice over the phone. 

Sounds like she is just sore, but definitely keep an eye on it. Glad to read that she is doing better. If it was my dog I'd also do the "wait and see".


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope Bella is feeling better today..


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

IF you take her to the vet, do not give her the aspirin before going. It may compromise the exam. Good luck, and I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wondering how she is today? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Bella!! I hope she is feeling better today! Did you end up going to the vet? Anything new?? Sending hugs and cuddles her way! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't given her any aspirin since yesterday morning, and *she is back to being completely normal* besides not wanting me to mess with her tail. She will lift it up and wag it normally, but Izzie has bitten her back area a couple times when playing and she kinda yelped. I can touch back there or pick her up holding there just fine, but just doesn't want me touching her tail of her tail or trying to lift it or anything, which is fine cuz I don't need to. But yeah.. my baby is back to her normal self, thank god!

Thank you everyone for helping us out and thinking of my girl! We really appreciate it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bella may have a bone bruise. Takes quite a while to heal up. I'm glad she is doing so much better. I'd keep an eye on the tail, and make sure its ok. May take up to a month to completely heal.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo good news she is feeling better


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah maybe it's a bone bruise. Last night I was petting her while watching TV, and out of habit I let my hand go down her back and around her tail, and she yelped! Whoops, bad mommy. So I know it's still sore. But she is her total normal self, besides her tail feeling ouchy. SO glad too, she had me worried sick after that first night and morning, my poor Bells.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

100% well wishes soon, Angel! Kisses for your ouchie. <3


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

My littlest boy Levi, had his tail shut in a door by my daughter, who is a teenager, when we first brought him home. He acted like you are describing for a couple of days, but was then back to his normal self. The door did not actually shut all the way on his tail, so I just thought it hurt and scared him. But as he got older his tail grew with a actual bend in the tail. Poor little boy, it had broken it and we didn't even know. Don't think they can do much for it, but they might be able to give you some pain medicine at the vets office. Hope things get better soon


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I am SO glad to hear that Belly is doing better! I saw the thread title and freaked; was very happy to reach page 5 and know she's back to her old self!! =D They make us worry SO much, don't they...?


----------

